# Weathering the mummy's sarcophagas?



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Ok, so I'm working on the Mummy and the sarcophagas is beautiful with lots of shiny jewel tones, but I need to "dirty" it up.
It's so pretty now that I'm afraid I'll ruin it by doing the wrong thing. I do have, and have been considering Citidel Washes w/ a finish of MIG pigments for a dusty look. I have also seen on the forum some folks use an lacquer wash that can be wiped off, but I'm worried here about re-activating the base colors that are all oil-based.
Any ideas?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

if your colors are oil base, what I would do (and have done) is to mix up a thin wash of Acrylic back and burnt umber. Slosh it on with a wide brush, let it sit for a few seconds (no more than 15) and then wipe it down with an old t-shirt.

try it in a out of the way section (or on a nother kit) to get the consistency you want then have at it. If you are feeling antsy about it, spray on a clear coat first. Then you will have a safety net


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey louspal, I have been recently thinking about how to do this too. I was going to use some testors base colors with a water-based wash of a medium-to dark brownish tan color(like those water-based" Apple Barrel " paints at the craft store). Then a coat of rattle can testors "Dullcoat" over that. Maybe some pastel dust, sand-colored. Then some more "Dullcoat". I've never really tried this,mind you,I just thought it might accidentally work!.....I also have to 86 those (rose/lotus flowers) and replace them with a crook and flail,like on king Tut's coffin.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Moonman27 said:


> ....I also have to 86 those (rose/lotus flowers) and replace them with a crook and flail,like on king Tut's coffin.


The problem with doing that is this: The original sarcophagus in the film HAD the flowers on it. Im-Ho-Tep, was not a ruler, but a high priest, so he wouldn't have the crook and flail on his box. The flowers were broken off a bit in the film, but there were no tools of a pharoh on his sarcophagus.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

A little dusting of white chalk might provide a dusty appearance.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Issue # 27 of "Amazing Figure Modeler" is devoted to the classic Universal Monsters and has an article on painting the Janus Mummy kit, which for all intents and purposes is the "big brother" of the Moebius kit. In the article, the writer used baking soda, water and burnt umber acrylic paint to create a wash, which when dried, simulated years of accumulated dust. The gold areas of the sargophagus should be sealed with glosscote before applying the wash, and because the baking soda settles to the bottom of the mix, you need to stir constantly. Pretty sure you can still get this issue direct from Terry Webb by going to www.amazingmodeler.com This is a GREAT issue to have; Dave Fisher does a Wolfman paintjob that I have used as a painting "howto" for the last five years! :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

I was about to do the wash and wipe, but then I got intriqued by the baking soda technique from AFM... Ordered issue # 26...
Oh well, the paint could use some time to gas-out anyway.
Thanks for all your advice. I'll post some pics if I'm happy with the result. Great kit though. It's kind of nice to use some bright colors for a change...lots of muted, dark colors in monsterland.
Thanks Guys! Brad:thumbsup:


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I figured a couple tens of thousand years in a dusty tomb would leave you with a pretty sand and dust encrusted sarcophagus. I used a LOT of MIG pigment and just ground in the sand colored powder until it built up into a decent amount over the kit and especially in the cracks and details.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I like that - Nice work, Steven! :thumbsup:


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

As Bwain mentioned earlier, the modeler who wrote the article in Amazing Figure Modeler, Tony, is a great guy and I used a lot of his ideas when I built my Moebius Mummy for an IPMS Journal review I did (it was published in the July-August issue and I made sure I credited Tony.) I also have the Janus kit too and have it almost assembled and ready to go be painted and was going to use his weathering techniques. As soon as I finish (I hope by February), I'll post some pictures.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Even though there could be some dust and cobwebs over it, I'd probably leave the gold shiny and bright.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Finished The Mummy using AFM issue #27 w/ baking soda trick. It came out OK, but I think I mixed it too thin so it just sort of looks dirty. Anyway, here it is... Not great pictures, but it gives an idea
Brad


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

It looks pretty good. From what I can see of it the mummy actually looks quite good. The other responses model turned out good too but I wonder about the face and hands being so dark. Yours look a bit more realistic but I don't know what the different unwrapped body parts would be after 2000 years. Thanks for starting the discussion though as I will be doing this sometime and can use the hints as well.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

If you're ever in Chicago, check out the mummies at the Museum of Natural History. You'll find some great painting tips there.


----------

